# Dimmer utilizando el oscilador 555



## Bon (Sep 1, 2007)

Hola yo soy una persona con poca experiencia en la electrónica y tengo que hacer un dimmer utilizando el 555, este tiene q controlar la intensidad de luz de una lampara de 12 V entre 1 y 2A, no se si alguien me puede dar una idea de como hacerlo,para empezar lo que necesito es el diagrama del circuito. Les agradeceria si pudieran proporcionarmelo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 2, 2007)

Con un transistor MOS, un 555 en modo oscilador astable frecuencia fija y pulso de amplitud variable creas una fuente PWM (Modulacion ancho de pulso).


----------



## Dr Caos (Sep 2, 2007)

Creo entender...

Lo que haces con el 555 en modo astable es enviar pulsos, con las resistencias y el capacitor puedes variar el tiempo en el que el pulso esta en lo alto, bajo y la frecuencia 

¿Pero para qué haces esto con una lámpara? ¿parpadeará?


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 2, 2007)

Si la frecuencia de los pulsos de ancho variable es suficientemente alta, la lampara no llega a apagarce, varia su luminosidad


----------



## Dr Caos (Sep 2, 2007)

Imagino es algo así como los focos convencionales. Encienden y apagan dada la corriente alterna pero lo hacen tan rápido que no lo apreciamos.

Entonces: ¿de colocar un potenciómetro en el 555 podría variar la frecuencia y el tiempo del pulso a mi voluntad (y el rango del 555)?

De ser así, un potenciómetro tambien podría variar la intensidad en el foco?


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 2, 2007)

Exacto ¡ ¡ ¡
Peligro: Este circuito lo postee porque el dueño del hilo necesita algo para una lampara de bajo voltaje, con lamparas alimentadas de la red electrica es de riesgo, habra que verificar muy bien  la aislacion general.
Como dijo Confucio: La electricidad electrifica ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡

La idea es frecuencia fija y ciclo de trabajo variable, o sea fuente PWM (Pulse Width Modulation) ! ! ! ! Que bien que escribo en frances ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡


----------



## Dr Caos (Sep 2, 2007)

hahaha Estimado Fogonazo, veo que usted es un miembro destacado de este lugar.

Te recuerdo que es posible que te ataque con dudas alguna vez. Espero te encuentres preparado.

Hahahaha esos moderadores... borraron mi pregunta sobre el como hacer feliz a una dama. Cuando quieran que les enseñe a pulir sus habilidades con ellas los ignoraré.

Pero antes de eso deseo preguntar exactamente ¿qué es un dimmer?


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 2, 2007)

El post NO fue borrado https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/hacer-feliz-dama-oscilador-9474/

Dimmer es un artilugio electronico que permite variar el voltaje efectivo que se aplica a una carga electrica, en general se emplea para ajustar la luminosidad de lamparas o la velocidad de algunos tipos de motores electricos.

Si buscas en el foro encontraras algunas decenas.


----------

